# Switching from AMD to Intel



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,  as title says I'm switching out my AMD cpu and mobo for an Intel cpu and mobo but I'm not sure how this works,can i just plug and play or will i need to wipe my hdd/windows 7 etc.. cheers!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2014)

What specs are you switching and what OS


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 1, 2014)

Doing any board/CPU swap in my view demands a reinstall of your OS.... certainly so when swithching platforms or sockets.


For the time it takes, it really is worth the effort and will mean your new system runs as it should; fast and without issue.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 1, 2014)

I always recommend a clean format after replacing a board.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> Hi,  as title says I'm switching out my AMD cpu and mobo for an Intel cpu and mobo but I'm not sure how this works,can i just plug and play or will i need to wipe my hdd/windows 7 etc.. cheers!



I would always suggest backing up your personal files and then doing a fresh install of Windows 7. Its much easier to install the drivers for your new hardware this way. You could plug and play... and then spend hours diagnosing, fixing problems, changing drivers, etc.

Layton


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2014)

Its easier to format and install with a fresh install. So yes wipe the drive clean. It is possible to boot to the drive and switch drivers but its a pain in the ass and you will have many conflicts to fix.


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> What specs are you switching and what OS


I'm swiitchiing to the i5 4690k and MSI G45 Z87 Gaming board.So I'm a bit of a noob do i have to format my hdd? if someone could give me a step by step that would be great thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> I'm swiitchiing to the i5 4690k and MSI G45 Z87 Gaming board.So I'm a bit of a noob do i have to format my hdd? if someone could give me a step by step that would be great thanks!


from what and what OS


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> from what and what OS


Sry windows 7


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> Sry windows 7


Than yes a fresh OS install is what i recommend


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

ok cheers for the replys,,do u guys think it's maybe time to switch to windows 8?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> ok cheers for the replys,,do u guys think it's maybe time to switch to windows 8?


That's more of a personal choice and only you can decide that


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> ok cheers for the replys,,do u guys think it's maybe time to switch to windows 8?



I've gone from AMD to Intel on Windows 7 without a re-install or issues. Simply uninstall all device drivers you can, primarily chipset drivers. Go into Device Manger and remove related chipset devices. Swap boards, have driver disk or usb drive handy with latest drivers, or folder on desktop for easy access.

I recommend Windows 8/8.1. It's fast, smooth and efficient. I love Windows 7...so I had to take the start menu with me because for non-touch devices I do not prefer metro (for touch it works great), but for those that take 5-10 minutes to customize metro it works very well. The top-left spot is what defaults to the enter key, I usually place desktop there from bottom left so that way if you end up there...you're an ENTER key press away from standard desktop.

I recommend a fresh install of 8/8.1, get the NIC, Chipset, USB drivers done, then go to ninite.com, get all the runtimes, Adobe, and then most importantly, Classic Start from the bottom of the utilities listing. This little installer from ninite is super useful, will install all of the options you select without added bloatware. Does default to the system drive (C: usually), but for most that's not a big deal. Classic Start can be installed without ninite, but it's easier just to do it that way imho. Classic Start is super configurable, I just choose the Windows 7-style start menu. I put it on PC's I sell too...takes the pissing and moaning right out of Windows 8.1 for 95% of my customers. Then they actually pay attention and notice how fast it boots, restarts, opens and closes programs, and generally does everything snappier. 8 isn't without a few other select issues, but nothing world-ending for this user.

But if you wanted to stick with 7 for now, you really shouldn't have any major issues swapping over to Intel. I would backup your data (save the Users folder, AND do an Easy File Transfer, and backup whatever else you may want out of the Users directory), and then give it a go. I think at worst you might need to run a boot repair, but really Windows 7 has been quite forgiving on changing chipsets, cpu generations, etc in my experience...I've done it dozens of times with little to no issue. AMD to Intel and vice-versa isn't as common, but last I had done it...I had no issues with doing it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally heres my opinion, I have switched back and fourth before and I normally do a clean in stall when I do (But it mostly involves complete PC replacement is why) and on my friends system recently he went from an Core 2 Duo to a FX 8350 processor and did not re-install without issue as he just uninstalled anything Intel/board related and starter with clean drivers.

It not really a requirement to reinstall windows when switching whether it be graphics cards or CPU's and motherboards.  People normally just recommend it because you avoid any potential problems with conflicting drivers or filling up drives with garbage.  I intend to do a fresh install of Windows 8 on my PC when my new X99 gets here moving from my FX 9590 processor mostly to start fresh since I have too much junk on my SSD.  But I would not be required to do this...


----------



## Countryside (Sep 1, 2014)

I recommend fresh install, for mobo ASrock z97 extreme4 or Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
i5 4690k it's good


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

I went with the MSI G45 as seems to have the most features for the price. And didn't wantvto spend more than £80 cheers anyway


Countryside said:


> I recommend fresh install, for mobo ASrock z97 extreme4 or Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
> i5 4690k it's good


----------



## suraswami (Sep 1, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I've gone from AMD to Intel on Windows 7 without a re-install or issues. Simply uninstall all device drivers you can, primarily chipset drivers. Go into Device Manger and remove related chipset devices. Swap boards, have driver disk or usb drive handy with latest drivers, or folder on desktop for easy access.
> 
> I recommend Windows 8/8.1. It's fast, smooth and efficient. I love Windows 7...so I had to take the start menu with me because for non-touch devices I do not prefer metro (for touch it works great), but for those that take 5-10 minutes to customize metro it works very well. The top-left spot is what defaults to the enter key, I usually place desktop there from bottom left so that way if you end up there...you're an ENTER key press away from standard desktop.
> 
> ...


 
You can swap easily.  One thing that you need to do along with what Kursah mentioned, change the AHCI registry setting from AHCI to IDE.  Go to bios change the SATA type to IDE, boot to OS, now uninstall all drivers like mentioned above.  Also make sure you uninstall all hidden devices you won't be using (google it how to).  Reboot OS to confirm all is working.  Swap platform, set the SATA type to IDE, boot to OS, OS will find all new devices, reboot, go to bios change SATA type to AHCI, boot, install drivers and you are good to go.

I am assuming you will be using a SATA drive (atleast a SSD).

There are articles here at TPU about AHCI registry changes, u can search them.

Good luck.


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks but i think i'm too noob for all that ill jst format it i think


----------



## Countryside (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> I went with the MSI G45 as seems to have the most features for the price. And didn't wantvto spend more than £80 cheers anyway



Np good luck with your build and may it last for a long time


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2014)

All good info here, as expected.

If you choose to just format the drive, be sure you have the proper OS disk and the KEY! Also, be prepared for the hour, or more, of Windows updates, after you reinstall your OS. 

Aside from that, good luck! I am sure you are gonna love the new found speed. 

Also, I am in with the WIN 8.1. 8.1 let's you boot to Desktop, and the metro is rarely used. When it does pop up, all the Metro windows now have an exit icon, upper right corner (X). I love it because it boots fast, has a smaller footprint on the drive and is generally faster in everything. I am a cruncher and Win8 rivals Linux in number crunching, Linux had always had the upper hand, until now. Win 8 is almost, imperceptably, close now. I am not a Gamer, per se, however, I have heard them say the get better speeds with WIN 8. 

I went through the beginning of Win 8 and now Win 8.1. It took a bit to get used to and, believe it or not, 8.1 is almost perfect! IMHO. If you have the funds, switch it up, it will only enhance the speed boost you are getting with a new board and CPU!


----------



## Wulbo (Sep 1, 2014)

I would like to go windows 8 and switch it up a bit but I just dont want all the problems that come with it,ill look into it a bit more tonight before I make a descision thanks everyone for the help appreciated!


----------



## Countryside (Sep 1, 2014)

Wulbo said:


> I would like to go windows 8 and switch it up a bit but I just dont want all the problems that come with it,ill look into it a bit more tonight before I make a descision thanks everyone for the help appreciated!



Dont worry we are here to help


----------

